# The Exhortation To Listen To Other Genres: Sojourn Or Cul-de-sac?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The exhortation to listen to other genres is a recurrent one on this forum. Why is it imperative to listen to non-classical music? Classical, in itself, is a myriad of styles and genres and feasting on these is to dine on a smørgåsbord of musical delicacies.

While I do listen to some non-classical music, my primary listening is classical. I have only a limited amount of time available for listening and it seems to me that I am better served by listening to what I especially want to hear than by listening to what I have less (or no) appetite for.

Is it a case of curiosity killed the cat—satisfaction brought it back; or one of the aimless wanderings of a stray? Why should one fill one's precious few available hours with music that holds less interest and deprive oneself of satisfying one's musical passions?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I listen to other genres because I like them. They give me different things from Classical. Often it depends on mood, occasion, how much time I have.

There's no "imperative" to listen to non-Classical. Why listens to music that holds less interest to you? Well, within Classical, you might find Elgar less interesting overall than Mahler, but still find the time to listen to the former.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

As I've stated previously, I listen to music, and I could care less about genres. There's nobody in the classical world that can play drums like Tony Williams or Paul Motian, or that can play violin like L Shankar and Jean Luc Ponty, so my ears go where the action is.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I've not noticed any demands here that members listen to other genres. I routinely listen to classical, opera, jazz, blues and rock depending on my mood. Like you I have limited time to listen so I want to make it count.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have never been exhorted to listen to other genres. I only sense an acknowledgement that they exist and it can be interesting to see how they tie into classical or don't. Classical may be a wide smørgåsbord (I had to copy and paste that one), but it still mostly falls within the narrow range of western academic music. Rock, jazz, folk, laptronica, etc, bring a wider range of gestures and timbres to my life. 

Why not enjoy and discuss them? Or not if you'd rather not?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't say I've noticed any exhortations.

If you don't need more on the menu fine, but some of us do. As much as I'm loving CM, when I need Gösta Berlings Saga, only Gösta Berlings Saga can provide it! (continuing in the smörgåsbord vein!)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dogen beat me to it.

Nonetheless, although I have only been here a short time, I haven't seen any "exhortations" to listen to non-classical music.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Are you playing the SidJames card on us?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> The exhortation to listen to other genres is a recurrent one on this forum.


 Talk about wasting your time!



brotagonist said:


> Classical, in itself, is a myriad of styles and genres...


We do this because we want to waste your time, brotagonist. We are beings from outer space, and this is part of a conspiracy to capture your soul; but we are really your own creations. Did you see "Vanilla Sky?" It's kinda like that.

In closing, I must insist that you go now to Wal-Mart and buy the new Led Zeppelin III remaster.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's likely I wouldn't notice any demands or recommendations to listen to non-classical if they were being made. I have noticed a recent flood of opera threads, so we seem to have moved from "modernist" to opera in short period of time. I wonder what the next big topic will be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> It's likely I wouldn't notice any demands or recommendations to listen to non-classical if they were being made. I have noticed a recent flood of opera threads, so we seem to have moved from "modernist" to opera in short period of time. I wonder what the next big topic will be.


I was thinking the site should be rebranded Talk Callas.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I listen to a lot of non-WCM. I have to skip around or I get sick of whatever I'm listening to after days or weeks of it.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

D Smith said:


> I've not noticed any demands here that members listen to other genres.





Weston said:


> I have never been exhorted to listen to other genres.





dogen said:


> I can't say I've noticed any exhortations.


In the last week alone, I have come across numerous comments suggesting that one need to listen to non-classical genres-and this is not a recent position, but one that has reappeared over years. I don't want to put anyone on the spot, nor do I want to try to locate all of the references. Now that I have drawn attention to it, it will likely stop :lol:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

When I listen to genres of music, I don't just learn things about that genre specifically. It deepens my appreciation of other genres, because I can now see music from a different angle. Art is like a diamond with a million facets. You see something different by looking into each facet, but you are still looking at the same gem.

I guess it depends on what you are looking for in music. I know some people are like the Rain Man, gathering facts and figures on a single subject. They limit it so they can be an expert in one particular subject. Other people are more interested in the artistic expression involved than the specifics of the particular genre. I'm one of the latter. Genres are like languages. You can be interested in English Poetry or Russian Poetry or French Poetry... or you can just be interested in poetry.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Musical genres are irrelevant. There is only 'good' and 'terrible' music. Of course, most of the good music just happens to be classical.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> Talk about wasting your time!
> 
> We do this because we want to waste your time, brotagonist. We are beings from outer space, and this is part of a conspiracy to capture your soul; but we are really your own creations. Did you see "Vanilla Sky?" It's kinda like that.
> 
> In closing, I must insist that you go now to Wal-Mart and buy the new Led Zeppelin III remaster.


Don't shop at Wal-Mart-it's run by Satan himself.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Morimur said:


> Musical genres are irrelevant. There is only 'good' and 'terrible' music. Of course, most of the good music just happens to be classical.


Well put.

Morimur: can you tell me what book or essay that Lewis quote is from?


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I listen to other genres in my car. The dynamic range of most classical music just doesn't work "on the road." I am constantly adjusting the volume to compensate for the loud and soft passages. Also, the road noise is just not compatible with classical music. Now, one could argue that I install a better car audio system or buy a quieter car but, as much as I enjoy classical music, I'm not taking either of those routes.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

GKC said:


> Well put.
> 
> Morimur: can you tell me what book or essay that Lewis quote is from?


The Abolition of Man.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I get an itch to listen to other genres of music sometimes. And then after listening to other genres for a certain period of time, it just starts reminding me why I love Classical Music so much.

That doesn't mean there aren't other genres that I like to a certain degree and some that I even find myself loving from time to time. But I always have to return to Classical Music, as if being away from it for too long causes me to be malnourished. It's just the complete package in a way that other genres aren't (to me at least).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Nicely put. I feel this way, too.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

starthrower said:


> There's nobody in the classical world that can play drums like Tony Williams or Paul Motian.


How would either of these drummers compare to Cozy Cole, I know there are other Jazz drummers, but he is the one who comes to mind.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I just started listening to Brigitte Ahrens. I continued to listen to Ina Martell as well as Britt Kersten.
All three are East German female pop singers from the 60s and 70s. Has an amazing feeling to it. I would not have been able to get that listening to classical. I think one has to be careful to not get sidetracked
away from classical music, however, by other genres, which can happen easily. It's like eating too much
sweets when one should be eating more nutrcious food.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

starthrower said:


> There's nobody in the classical world that can play drums like Tony Williams or Paul Motian


That's quite a claim. I exhort you to listen to drummers who play in other genres or across them!

Seriously though, if you like comparing drummers, here's a useful website i've come across...

http://www.drummerworld.com/drummerchoice.html


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't noticed exhortations to listen to non-classical, probably because I don't go on the right threads. However, there are some exhortations to listen to other periods of *classical* music, or sometimes I've felt that was implicit. At first I used to take that seriously and try to explore - but I'm afraid I've become a 'homebody' in classical music terms and these days tend to stick to baroque and early music. Time *is* limited, and it may have to do with PetrB leaving the site - he used to try and broaden my musical tastes by sending me some very nice links. 

For myself, I do listen other genres a lot - primarily Scots/ Irish/ English folk music, and some Oriental.

May I *strongly urge* you classical purists to try some? :devil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> In the last week alone, I have come across numerous comments suggesting that one need to listen to non-classical genres-and this is not a recent position, but one that has reappeared over years. I don't want to put anyone on the spot, nor do I want to try to locate all of the references. Now that I have drawn attention to it, it will likely stop :lol:


Fair enough. I must be loitering in the wrong threads!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> these days tend to stick to baroque and early music.
> some Oriental.


Does that extend to gagaku, or is that too early even for your predilections??!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

bigshot said:


> When I listen to genres of music, I don't just learn things about that genre specifically. It deepens my appreciation of other genres, because I can now see music from a different angle. Art is like a diamond with a million facets. You see something different by looking into each facet, but you are still looking at the same gem.
> . . .


Nice!



Ingélou said:


> I haven't noticed exhortations to listen to non-classical, probably because I don't go on the right threads. However, there are some exhortations to listen to other periods of *classical* music, or sometimes I've felt that was implicit. At first I used to take that seriously and try to explore - but I'm afraid I've become a 'homebody' in classical music terms and these days tend to stick to baroque and early music. Time *is* limited, and it may have to do with PetrB leaving the site - he used to try and broaden my musical tastes by sending me some very nice links.


I did not know or had forgotten that PetrB left. That's a shame.



Ingélou said:


> For myself, I do listen other genres a lot - primarily Scots/ Irish/ English folk music, and some Oriental.
> 
> May I *strongly urge* you classical purists to try some? :devil:


I totally hated folk music until I heard Celtic folk and instantly related to it as if it spoke directly to my genes. American folk is so -- nasal, twangy and annoying. Thank goodness for the resurfacing of its real roots.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Morimur said:


> The Abolition of Man.


Know that one pretty well, but clearly not that well. Thank you.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't say I've encountered such exhortations. I do listen to other genres (lots), but like violadude I always return to classical music and find it the most "nourishing."

I don't think this is because classical music is inherently superior, but rather because of my own background. It's "my" music that I grew up with.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Why would it be imperative? You can listen to anything you like and make the best of your time. It's only your own musical needs that matter.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

It is worth trying out anything that you haven't done before and think you might like.

But if you know that you don't like something, don't bother! We are living in a time in which there is a deluge of audio and video content thanks to streaming and cheap prices on downloads and physical media. Practically anyone can quickly get their hands on more books, music, movies and tv than they possibly can read, listen to or watch in their lifetime.

We need to exercise discretion in how we choose our entertainment and enjoy it. I have become a slow reader. No longer do I aim to zip through one novel after another. I take my time. I read, think and visualize per sentence. I listen attentively, and sometimes rewind and relisten if my mind wanders.

Time is precious. I think it's best served concentrating on what you love. I do like plenty of non-classical music though, just depends on the mood.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Morimur said:


> Don't shop at Wal-Mart-it's run by Satan himself.


...but my preacher told me, "Satan wants you to prosper and save money!"


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Weston said:


> I totally hated folk music until I heard Celtic folk and instantly related to it as if it spoke directly to my genes. American folk is so -- nasal, twangy and annoying. Thank goodness for the resurfacing of its real roots.


The Carter Family recordings are central among the treasures of all music. I used to think I didn't like country music. Then I found out I wasn't really listening to country music. I was listening to something different that just called itself country music. Once I found the source, my opinion changed.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> In the last week alone, I have come across numerous comments suggesting that one need to listen to non-classical genres-and this is not a recent position, but one that has reappeared over years. I don't want to put anyone on the spot, nor do I want to try to locate all of the references. Now that I have drawn attention to it, it will likely stop :lol:


 There have been exhortations. I always find that strange on a Classical, which should be a refuge for all of us


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree. Personally, I'd prefer that there was no mention of non-classical music, but that's not practical. We wouldn't even be able to agree on what's classical (what's not).


----------

